# Platy giving birth!!! :D



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Alright, my female platy, Sheniqua, has been giving birth to still borns for a few days, and I finally got a live fry!  He/she's bouncin around and flappin it's little fins, super cute! But I think Sheniqua's having troubles with giving birth... cause I heard that the birthing process lasts about a few hours to get most of the babies out, it's been about three days... So I'm not entirely sure...

How do I care for this little fry(and maybe more)? I was planning on keeping them in the breeder tank with all the other fish until they're old enough, if not, I have an empty, hoodless 25g tank I could use as well... also how and what should I feed them? Please, I need help! I want my little miracle fry to live! D:


----------



## lukealletson (Sep 6, 2010)

First of all, let me say congrats! (And that I'm a little jealous)!
I've read you can boil an egg and mash it up with water and put a couple of drops of that in the fry tank. Or you can buy that liquid-fry stuff. 

Just a side question, my platy is currently preggers at the moment. I've been told I literally had days... so how did you know your platy was ready to move out of the main tank? Or if you didn't move her, how did you know she was going into 'labour'?  Congrats again, I hope the lil guy survives!


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Hahaha thanks!! ^_^ I'm super excited to at least have one!
And yeah, I read that too, I just boiled an egg, gonna try that in a few hours or maybe tomorrow, cause I also read that you shouldn't feed it until the first 24 hours have passed.

Well, I really didn't know for sure, I had a lot of close calls, I can't even count how many times I put her in the breeder tank and it turning out to be just a false-labor xD. But what mostly triggered it for me, this time, was where she pooped, the little section seemed to stick out a lot more, making her kind of squared off rather than rounded. And as soon as I put her in the tank before I went to bed, I woke up this morning saw another little still born, and then a hyper little fry fishie.


----------



## lukealletson (Sep 6, 2010)

Ah awesome! I have a sunset platy that is currently waiting. She has a giant black triangle for a gravid spot.. but also a small white ball near the anal fin (turns out this is the egg tube... or the the thing I assume you saw when she was pooping!). I'm hoping she will drop either tonight or tomorrow. They're taking her time.

Keep us updated if she has any more fry! ^-^


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Ah yeah, the little white ball thing I saw too, I always wondered what that was... haha Well that's good! Do you have her in a breeding net/tank?

Haha I'll definitely let you know! ^_^


----------



## lukealletson (Sep 6, 2010)

I have her in a trap. I sound and feel so cruel saying that, but it's the easiest and cheapest option I have right now, especially as I'm on a budget and cannot afford a second tank... yet. I'm just hoping she pops soon. I have 3 other guppies that are waiting for their turn in the trap!


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Haha a trap? What kind of trap?


----------



## lukealletson (Sep 6, 2010)

Breeding trap. Preggo sits in the top and the babies fall through gaps away from her so they're safe


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

lol with a trap be careful, because (like I found out) the babies might be small enough to swim back through or if they have gaps in the sides they might escape into the main tank. so if she does drop, just check the main tank too just incase I found 3 baby guppies that way lol. 

Congrats on the baby though bugg  I had 5 little platys just the other day too, they are soo cute when they are just born :3. Yea i used egg yolk but be careful though, because it can spoil your tank quite quickly, You can always take a small amount of food from your adult food and crush it loads to the size of his mouth. Or just go and buy some brine shrimp eggs its Soooo easy to hatch them and the babies are extreamly nutritious for them, i'll see if i can find a link for you on how to hatch them


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

I used this one when I first started hatching them, its really simple and easy to follow.
^^ hope your little guy gets bigger :3 and hope he has a little brother or sister to come :3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y8sNx9zTOnQ


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

I know right? They are so cute.. and my little guy swims through up the little gap and hangs out with Sheniqua, it's funny and super cute.  So far 5 more stillborns dropped... idk why her labor is so stretched out and there's all these stillborns that seem to me, fully developed... But oh well, I've got another platy on the way. 

And I've been looking into hatching brine shrimp, but I have no idea where to buy it... ha xD I already asked my LFS and they said it was very hard to get live food...


----------



## MsBugg (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh! And I fed just a few drops of eggyolk to the little guy, and he seemed to like it, I think? I'm not quite sure how they eat... xD


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

lol i baught some eggs off ebay for less than £2 but im not sure how much that is for you guys


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Congrats on the fry. When they get older what I do is mix all the food I have (more of their staple diet) and put it in a pill crusher and feed that to them.


----------

